# I am LOSING IT. I need to either START or STOP labor here...!!!



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm 36 weeks. For the record I am FINE with going "over," and have told everyone not to expect this baby until August. I wanted a MELLOW pregnancy. Alas, this seems not to be in the cards.

For the past... oh... month or so... I've been scared of pre-term labor. At 32 weeks I started having occasional "real-"feeling contractions (this is my second child, and I'm talking about the sort of contractions I felt when labor was well underway with my first). Luckily, with plenty of rest, fluids, and not "overdoing it" they went away. Lost the mucous plug at 34 weeks or so. It freaked me out, but I left things alone.

This last week, now that things are officially "safe," things seem to have been gearing up. Contractions will start, build, and then peter out. I'm really trying not to do "self-checks" (which I know how to do and did with my DD) because I don't want to get things started early with stimulation... but I did one gentle clean-hands check and can easily fit 3 fingers into the cervix, which is soft and so low that I basically went "I'm not doing that again! That baby is _right there_!"

Last night I was up all night with intermittent contractions. We almost called the midwife several times, but they would peter out. Lost ANOTHER mucous plug (???), larger than the first (I have two?







), this one slightly blood-tinged. The baby's head is so far engaged that I'm afraid to sit down with a bump lest I cause brain damage. I'm having the occasional intense contraction, but NOTHING is building up, just... start-and-stop, start-and-stop.

Here's what I want.

I want to either stop this thing or start it. I want a night's sleep and to get through the next month without having all these contractions, or I want some advice on just getting things started and getting it over with.

I never thought I'd be this person. I'm starting to understand why women ask for inductions. Not that I'd EVER want that, but this stop-and-go is wearing me out. Does anyone have any advice? Should I take Benadryl to try to stop it? Castor oil to try and start it? SHould I lie down or walk? Get some sleep? _How_?


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been in you're shoes. I walked around at 5cms dilated for 4-5 weeks. Start, stop. DH come home from work. Call midwife again and again. Very annoying. What eventually worked for me was some cranal sacral work. The baby came a day later after a good six hours sleep.

I send you hugs, I know it's frustrating.

Oh and thanks for the PM it was really helpful.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh I didn't vote, I guess I would hang in there another week. Then start gentle induction methods. Then (with medical go ahead) go full steam ahead. Not induction but perhaps some nipple stimulation, aromatherapy, etc.....

In the mean time maybe eat some good food and watch funny movies to get you're mind off things?


----------



## AuntG (Apr 2, 2007)

I didn't vote either but wanted to offer support! I personally would say rest while you can. There will be plenty to do when the time comes!









You made me laugh about the trying to not sit down too hard!








Mine is very much engaged as well and I feel the same way!


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, I was really kind of kidding on the "induction" thing... my idea of induction is long walks and BJs (I'd say sex, but this baby's hanging out really low, so that's kind of out.)







:


----------



## kirk_heidi (Apr 26, 2006)

I voted that it is too early. Wait another week and then start some gentle, natural inductions at home. You never know though, it could start on it's own sooner than that. Just try to relax as much as you can....and yes I know how hard that really is to do.


----------



## sophiekat (Oct 29, 2005)

: mama, i'm right there with you but about a month behind







:
the constant start/stop is making me NUTS! if i make it as far as you i'm thinking of trying to get things going on my own because i know i won't be able to stand another 12 weeks of this!
does benadryl really work? maybe i'll try that . . . . .
hang in there!


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sophiekat* 







: mama, i'm right there with you but about a month behind







:
the constant start/stop is making me NUTS! if i make it as far as you i'm thinking of trying to get things going on my own because i know i won't be able to stand another 12 weeks of this!
does benadryl really work? maybe i'll try that . . . . .
hang in there!

The Benadryl will make you sleep, supposedly, but I do worry about the baby/drug interaction.


----------



## MsElle07 (Jul 14, 2006)

I had a similar experience with my most recent pregnancy. It was terribly frustrating, I totally feel your pain. I wanted everything to just STOP so I could stop focusing on it or to hurry up and get started.

I've had big babies, and did gentle things to encourage labor -- walking, sex, homeopathics, nipple stimulation. I had had it by like 37 weeks. All the "encouragement: didn't work. I went to 41 weeks.

I don't think there's a good answer here. We can tell you to ignore it and your body and baby will still pull your focus. But you're normal.







(If that helps you feel any better.







)


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

I had a similar experience with ds in my 37th week. I chose to walk and have lots of sex. Baby was born at 38 weeks 1 day. Emotionally, I was done with the start, stop, start stop start stop. First, I tried resting and wine. Finally, I decided that if he was really not ready to come into the world all the sex in the world wouldn't budge him out of there but if all the contractions needed were a little nudge, I was going to do what I could.


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

Do hands-and-knees, cat and cow stretches, go swimming or floating if you can, try to relax and ignore it. Have a glass of wine if it helps. 36 weeks is early, in terms of breastfeeding, breathing, general neurological maturity. Baby wouldn't be a serious premie of course, but it's early yet. But if s/he is ready, doing ofp exercises might either help things get started or chill them out. When there's lots of prodromal labor it's often an oddly positioned/posterior baby.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Have some wine and do your best to ignore it


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm in the "ignore it" camp.

One thing I found helpful with my last pregnancy (10 days over) was to sleep all by myself in a big bed. It really helped me to get some rest if I could sprawl out however I wanted.

I didn't do it every night, because I also wanted to be close to my husband, but it was really important to me to go into labor as well-rested as possible, so I probably spent every third night alone.


----------



## ChattyCat (Sep 7, 2004)

I've had 2 near-term babies (ds was 37 2 and dd was 36 4). It sucks, IMO. Your baby is happy and healthy in your uterus. Keep it there as long as possible!

IMO (not a medical professional, but having been pg and been friendly with many pg women), I think that a glass of wine or benadryl to facilitate sleep can be helpful. Ultimately, it is up to your comfort level.

Try to relax and enjoy these last few days before you meet your baby. I know that it's easier said than done. But, try none the less.


----------



## fallriverfox (Nov 16, 2006)

It's like Dallas!


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

You DO NOT want a near term baby. They are just healthy enough for people to leave you on your own, and just early enough to not nurse well at all. HOLD ON.


----------



## myjulybabes (Jun 24, 2003)

Oh, how frustrating! That would totally drive me nuts too,the starting and stopping.

But I've gotta vote to try to relax and slow things down. Most 36 weekers do fine, but mine didn't (respiratory distress, ventilator, 2 wks in NICU!), so I tend to be a little paranoid, since I've seen that it can happen, KWIM?


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Dont know if anyone else mentioned it or no but the mucus plug remakes itself all the time. That is why you lost it once then did so again.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I walked around at 4 cm with a bowling ball between my thighs the last three weeks of my pregnancy. I voted "ignore it" with the caveat that I know that's not easy.


----------



## SublimeBirthGirl (Sep 9, 2005)

I had weeks of prodromal labor with my 2nd. It's tiring, but I assumed it was happening because I or my baby needed it. If it was night time, I'd have a small glass of wine and go to bed. The good news is, when active labor did come, it went fast. My labor was less than 4 hours, compared to more than 27 with my 1st, with whom I had very little prodromal labor. The problem is not what your body's doing, but your attitude about it. Try to relax and know that your body knows what it's doing. You're still really early.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ccohenou* 
Do hands-and-knees, cat and cow stretches, go swimming or floating if you can, try to relax and ignore it. Have a glass of wine if it helps. 36 weeks is early, in terms of breastfeeding, breathing, general neurological maturity. Baby wouldn't be a serious premie of course, but it's early yet. But if s/he is ready, doing ofp exercises might either help things get started or chill them out. When there's lots of prodromal labor it's often an oddly positioned/posterior baby.


This was what happended to me. Babe was posterior. I think that's why the cranal sacral treatmeant helped get things going. It gave him the room to turn.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Yup. I completely understand your "pain." I had SIX weeks of prodromal labor with both of my pregnancies...it's just plain hell. I was exhausted, frustrated, impatient. In fact, when I realized that I'd hit 36 weeks w/ds, I marched down to the garage and announced that I WAS going to have that baby TODAY and that DH had better just bring himself upstairs and make himself available, because we were GOING to have sex, and right then. Of course, then I turned just a liiiitttle bit to my left and saw our next door neighbor sitting there. He'd been chatting w/dh and was sitting just out of my sight when I was standing in the doorway...but certainly close enough to hear our one sided conversation.







I said, "Hey, john. You heard that, huh?" "He just grinned and said, "I think you guys have some work to do...I'll uh, let you go at it!" and ambled off.

It didn't work. Nor did the Evening Primrose Oil, the walking, the nipple stimulation... not till the baby was ready. And instinctively, I knew this would be the case. I am actually just about as "anti-induction" as a person can get. Prodromal labor for weeks on end can change a person, though. I'm testament to that. With dear daughter, for the last three weeks of my pregnancy (starting at three weeks into the prodromal labor, which lasted most of the afternoon and allllllll night, and stopped at about seven in the morning, just in time for dh to leave for work and the sun to come up...), I WALKED the mall...I mean power walked...every night, for five or six miles a night. I figured I'd simply walk the kid out, or at least give it a lot of oxygen in the effort!

Really, get yourself to a massage therapist if you can, then a chiropractor, and then a CST...and relax if you can, and sleep WHENEVER you can (even in fifteen or twenty minute increments). I found that the absolute worst part about prodromal labor was that I was so exhausted AFTER I had the baby because I'd had no rest for so long before they were born. I DO know of Docs and Nurse midwives in the area who will prescribe sleep aids like ambien to women with prodromal labor, to help them get SOME rest. They don't work for me, usually have completely the opposite effect. Sooo, I found that the only place I could get rest was in a very deep, warm bath. I'd have my sister come and study in the bathroom to make sure I didn't drown, and I'd draw a bath and then go comatose for an hour or so, till the water got too cold for comfort. It was the best I could do, but it kept me functioning well enough to get through labor. And, yes, both times my active stages were VERY short...maybe four hours the first time and an hour and a half the second time.

Keep your chin up. DO NOT PAY ATTENTION TO THE CLOCK!!! You'll know hormonally when labor starts. Keep busy. Clean your toilets, wash your floor and baseboards, drink your red raspberry leaf tea (helps to make your contractions more efficient and "in sync" when they start in earnest), do all the laundry you can get your hands on, or volunteer somewhere less physically stressful, whatever, just DO something to keep your mind off of the contractions. When you CAN'T DO LIFE anymore, then call the midwife. You'll do great!


----------



## aylaanne (Mar 7, 2007)

I voted to try and relax. This is the first decision your child gets to make, when to be born. It's massively annoying, I'm sure (Haven't been there yet, but I'm sure that my DH's child will do that to me, and my mom was in prodromal labor for weeks with my brother). I hope you're able to get some rest and chill out while your baby does his thing.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

I vote try and relax too.









36 weeks is still earlier than ideal. Don't do anything that would encourage labor, and hang out at home and off your feet as much as possible. Just another week or two could make all the difference in the baby's health.

If you can, try to change the way you're thinking about the contractions. Your body knows what to do-- your situation is unique and for some reason your body may need this extra time to slooooooooooowly start the labor process. Your body is not doing anything wrong. It's frustrating, it's going to make you irritable, but for some reason, this is how your body needs to do it.

While I usually don't recommend using up all your labor techniques until things are well underway... it might help to do some relaxing and surrendering work into the contractions. Have you tried feeling the contractions and riding them willingly-- rather than getting frustrated or fighting them? Or, using the time your uterus is squeezing to connect deeper with your baby-- there's not many times in pregnancy where you are both feeling the same thing. S/he is being squeezed and so are you. Rub big circles into your belly and mother your baby when you feel the squeezing.

Or, tell me to shut up, you tried all that and it's not working and it hurts!


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

I also vote to try and relax. At least try to hang on for another week. It's not easy, but neither is having a baby come early...









love and peace.


----------



## Finch (Mar 4, 2005)

A glass of wine won't hurt.







:

I think it's too early.







:

Please don't hurt me.







:


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Individuation, how's it going? No, not, "Is there a baby yet?!" but, how ARE you?


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *courtenay_e* 
Individuation, how's it going? No, not, "Is there a baby yet?!" but, how ARE you?

Bitchy. Napping, since 8 hours of uninterrupted sleep seems impossible.

Wondering where my "nesting urge" is... this place is a disaster.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

No problem! Hah! I'm still looking for my nesting urge, and it's been three years! I think it has something to do with being HERE, though, for my house...









Naps are good. Can you do yoga? That helped me have a decent nap now and then, too...

Good luck, I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

i voted that it's too early.

my best advice is to get as much rest as you can (i know, easier said than done i'm sure!)


----------



## mwherbs (Oct 24, 2004)

I voted ignore your uterus--do something else.
maybe the baby's position is the stimulating factor but not completely labor yet-- some women we belly band and the labor will kick in or stop-

does anything help you to get some rest? I would probably do that.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

I keep *hoping* for some of the early start-stop stuff, because my labors tend to be loooong (2-3 days each, without a break). With my last, my MW recommended trying to sleep as much as possible, but moreover trying to REST. She said that just relaxing your body and clearing your mind - even just between ctxs - is enough to give you a little boost. It REALLY helped me, as I "slept" two nights waking to ctxs every 7-10 minutes.

So, get the rest that you can, but don't fret! Baby will come! I know, I know - it's all A LOT easier said than done!!


----------



## cornpicker (Jan 22, 2007)

Any news? I hope you are feeling ok. How early can you deliver at home? HUGS!


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

thirsting for an update...


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

would you consider a glass of wine or even a prescribed sedative to SLEEP?? sleep is good...


----------



## olive&pimiento (May 15, 2006)

I think the Benedryl is fine and I used it the night before I went into labor and had the best night sleep I had had in 3 months. I'm a student midwife and we have lots of moms who use some combo of wine/benedryl at the end of pregnancy to get rest.

Some other things you could research and try:
Herbs- cramp bark, wild yam, black haw
Extra calcium and magnesium supplement
Warm baths
The good news is that your labor will most probably be short and sweet!


----------



## mom3b1? (Jun 3, 2007)

I always had lots of heavy prodromal labor. The only time I wasn't induced I went at 43w5d, and that was after being in and out of non baby moving labor since something like 34 weeks. I can totally relate!

I voted to ignore it. If you do need the bath and wine, I think that's OK too.

Kiley


----------



## Individuation (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, I was positive this was it for real this morning... serious contractions kept me up since 3am, and I finally woke my husband at 9 after being curled up in the fetal position on the floor for a few of them. We figured, since the midwife is coming at 1 for a checkup anyway, we could just ask her if "this was it" then.

Aaaaand it all stopped at 11 am. I'm having breakfast now.

Thanks for all the support, and I'm glad to know I'm not the only one to have the neverending prodromal story.


----------



## cornpicker (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, you are really getting it good. How did the MW appt go?


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Man, just a







for you. I can not imagine going through that!


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

you're at 3*7* weeks today? i want to change my vote.


----------



## penguinkim (Jul 7, 2004)

I haven't posted around here in years, but found this and had to respond...

I was 100% effaced and 4 cm a week ago, up to 5 cm now and babe is still holding on!! It's not the being pregnant that's frustrating/tiring (I'm only 36+6w, after all), it's the on going prodromal labor, wondering if it's time to call the midwife over, then having it all stop







: With my first daugther, I had prodromal labor for a little less than a week, but with that I was already 80% effaced and 3cm due to previous episodes of PTL and the prodromal didn't cause any further dilation or anything. Didn't do anything to hurry it up, but after 4 days of it, my water broke and she was born 3 hours later (at 36+6). We're having a homebirth this time and the midwife is 45 minutes away, the more I dilate the more I wonder if we're gonna end up with a UC!! I'm with you---I just want it to either stop or get on with it!!


----------

